# Bird ID Needed



## DanP (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm helping my wife prepare her photo album for a trip to Africa. Knowing there are lots of avid birders on this site, can someone identify this bird taken on the Nile in Uganda. It looks like some kind of cormorant to me, but I can't find any good matches on the internet.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 23, 2020)

It's an African Snake Bird or Darter. It is related to cormorants.



https://ebird.org/species/darter3


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Jul 23, 2020)

African Darter, also known as Anhinga


----------



## Billybob (Jul 23, 2020)

Here in Florida, we call them Anhinga.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2020)

The Afirican Snake Bird or Darter is closely related to the Anhinga in Florida. Anhinga is the Brazilian Tupi Language word for Snake Bird. I loved seeing them on my trip to Florida last year, and here are a male and a female spearing a warmouth.(5DSR + 100-400mm II).


----------



## DanP (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks to all for the identification


----------

